# Multiple Power Supplies



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

As I continue to add more track to my HO Scale layout each year, the trains are starting to go slower and slower. I actually have two power adapters (thanks to two starter sets I've purchased over the years), and it was recommended that I go ahead and use both adapters for the one track. The only thing I was told to be aware of is to ensure that I get the wires for both adapters to match, otherwise I would short them both. 

My question is, if you have two adapters on a single track, and for some reason on adapter is set for forward, an the other gets switched to reverse - wouldn't that cause a problem as well?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Elliott,

I'm certainly no pro when it comes to powering or wiring issues, but two transformers hooked up to the same DC track (each running simultaneously) sound like a bad idea to me.

MTF guys ... is this OK and/or common at all?

TJ


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

It is common on bigger DC layouts. It's really no big deal at all. Just make sure the polarity is the same by using a volt meter or polarity tester of sorts. I did it, but used a DPDT switch between the two power sources. It was a bit of a pain to constantly have to throw a switch but I learned the hard way after having an engine derail causing a short and melting the truck on the engine.


----------



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay, thanks. That was the response I got from the sales guy at a shop I went to this weekend. But like TJ, I'm not a wiring guy. So does my question make sense? If you do have two transformers plugged in, then during the course of play one transformer is put in reverse, but the other is still in forward, would that cause an electrical issue?


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

elliottATL said:


> Okay, thanks. That was the response I got from the sales guy at a shop I went to this weekend. But like TJ, I'm not a wiring guy. So does my question make sense? If you do have two transformers plugged in, then during the course of play one transformer is put in reverse, but the other is still in forward, would that cause an electrical issue?



Yes. 


Which is exactly why I decided to separate my original layout into 2 different power systems. I had an outside mainline with a power supply to it only plus an inside line for switching with another power supply. I used DPDT switches on the switches on the track which allowed trains to go from the inside to outside track when needed but would separate the power once the engine was through the turnout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Breaking the track layout into two separate zones, each with its own transformer seems much more logical to me, as Dozer describes.


----------



## elliottATL (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree. And with my kids playing with it, attempting to use use both transformers seems too risky. Someone will melt something for sure. As for two zones, I would have to think through how I would connect the zones. As for now, it's not gotten too slow for fun. Thanks TJ / Dozer.


----------



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

No problem. Actually, if you want help setting up the dual zone/dual throttles it's actually very simple and I could walk you through it easily.


----------

